# Could it be a food allergy?



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

I know everyone is probably tired of hearing about all our issues with chicco but i've been thinking---could it be a food allergy causing these symptoms?
When we got him he had a runny nose that we put him on antibiotics for, after 10 days of those it was still lingering...his stool has been loose since the day we got him as well, and when i thought the medicine was working for the blood in his stool, it came back! not as much but he gets 1 or 2 drops in his stool a day. The medicine was supposed to stop the blood, the vet put him on this because there was nothing found abnormal in the stool sample. Oh and hes having skin issues, which we just started him on NUPRO today for.

So with all these issues, runny nose, loose stool, occasional blood in stool, and VERY flaky skin(enough where he has a 1 in. sized bald spot on his tail), is it pointing to a food allergy instead of some type of parasite? 

He was on Innova Evo, but switched him to Merrick Puppy Plate which hes been on for 2 whole days now.

I am going to stick with Merrick till atleast his vet appt. which is on the 3rd, I want to see how his system takes to it. He has 2 more doses of his medicine left, so maybe after he is off that we will see the true colors of whatever he has. I stopped the wet food, he was having Innova's wet food at first but for the past week has been having Blue Buffalo, but only maybe a tablespoon a day, he hasn't had the wet food since Monday. 

Give me any input, can't wait for our appt day to finally come!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes, I think it could be a food allergy! It just seems like so much to happen to a little puppy for it just to be a parasite. Also the hair loss. I really don't think a parasite would cause that.

You may have to put him on an elimination diet to try and spot what the allergen is. It very likely could be chicken. Does the Innova and the Merricks use chicken? If so, then I doubt you will see an improvement. I know you said you have used Taste of The Wild and that's a really good food. I wonder if you could use the fish one? That would be a protein source that it would be very unlikely he is allergic to. 

The only problem with that is... he's a baby puppy and is the food adequate for growth? I don't know. 

Hopefully others will chime in here. 

Does he seem to like the Nupro?


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

What medicine does the vet have him on? Are you giving him yogurt while he's taking antibiotics to replace the good bacteria in his belly that the a/b's are stripping him of?


----------



## Pepe&Thia'sMom (Feb 18, 2009)

solid gold is a good food for allergies the wee bits


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

yes they both have chicken, i'll go back to the taste of the wild or something fishy without chicken. On the bag it states its good for all life stages. How soon do you think I should see a turn around with a food change, would stool consistency be one of the first you think? This is the taste of wild I'll get--- http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=1286&cat=3 the other 2 have chicken meal in them

Him and Carrera both LOVE the Nupro, I gave it to them plain, with just a little water added to it, they gobbled it up!

He is on Pepcid and Corofle or Corofte? (i cant read the spelling on the container,its something like that though.) And no I am not giving him yogurt, he has one day left on the medicine though, I didn't want to throw too much at him at once.


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

After I posted my last message I looked at the food and treats I have--all of them contain chicken!!! chicken and rice treats even!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

If it were me, I'd put him on the TOTW fish one and nothing else and see if you notice a difference in his stool. All the changing around has probably made his system kind of upset though! Poor baby! The hair loss and the dry skin will take some time. But I'd think that if it is allergies to chicken, his stool will firm up pretty quickly.

Oh, the medicines he is on are for coating his stomach. Pepcid reduces stomach acid, and carafate coats the lining of the stomach and protects it. They aren't antibiotics or anything. 

I'm so glad they like the Nupro! 

Keep us posted. 

Brodysmom


----------



## Lil Cha Cha (Jan 10, 2005)

My Charlie has a reaction when eating chicken. He's on Wellness dry food in the GREEN bag. Works well for him!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Our big dog Max had bloody stools once when we didn't switch his food properly. We just switched instead of doing a gradual change over.


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

It certainly could be a food allergy. The skin problems may be the indicator. Dogs usually exhibit allergies in the form of gastrointestinal upset (vomiting and loose stools) but not usually a runny nose. I agree with one of the other posts that you should try giving him some plain yogurt to help with the antibiotic side effects.

The elimination diet is really the only way to figure out what he is allergic to. My only other suggestion is that you try an uncommercial product such as The Honest Kitchen which is grain free and comes in a variety of different protein types or alternately a mix food that you make into muffins.

My huskies had difficulty with kibble at one point and even buying a new bag of the same food would give them the runs. I switched to a mix/muffin food for a few years and the problem has resolved.

Just some ideas. Try to stay away from the prednisone route if you can because the long term effects are not pleasant.


----------



## neelygrace (Feb 4, 2010)

I know that this is a old topic but, I have a question. Did you every find a food that help you chi? I have one that is having a problem with her ears. She is all the time rubbing them on the carpet or what ever she can find and loves for you to massage her ears. I think she might have a food allergy also because vet says she has no infection and her ears are clean. I also have a chi that had stomach problems with loose stools and bloody mucus all the time. To help her with her good bacteria I purchased a Probiotics at Petsmart and just sprinkle a little on her morning meal and she is now doing fine.


----------

